# Payrates for Long Island snowplow drivers?



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

Trying to find out what's the "going rate" for snowplow drivers (pickup truck) who drive the company truck? 

Suffolk county Long Island. Called as needed.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

i pay my guys 15 hour


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

25 minimum


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't trust anybody to run my equipment who's willing to work for 15.00 per hour.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea the guys who get 15 can't even sweep the floor right


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

25-30 depending on the guy


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I pay my shoveler $12
$30 an hour to drive my truck.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

$25 an hour


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Harleyjeff;2089846 said:


> I wouldn't trust anybody to run my equipment who's willing to work for 15.00 per hour.


That's good money here.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

chevyhauler;2089985 said:


> I pay my shoveler $12
> $30 an hour to drive my truck.


Do you have more of a problem with guys walking off or not showing with paying shovelers that little? I'd never get anyone to return after the first storm once they got their first check for less than $100.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

You've been plowing for over 7 years and you still don't know what you should be paid? :laughing::laughing:

Oh wait, you're not going to respond because all you do is start threads *****ing about pointless ***** and never return to them. 

Another plowsite $hithead


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2091200 said:


> Do you have more of a problem with guys walking off or not showing with paying shovelers that little? I'd never get anyone to return after the first storm once they got their first check for less than $100.


Not at all, but there are a few things to keep in mind. 
1) My shoveler is my helper with carpentry so he typically sees hammer swinging work besides snow in the winter. 
2) He really really likes being outside in the snow. Often he will be done with the sidewalks while I am still plowing and he will just stand there and watch me plow. I will pull over and ask if he wants to jump in and I will often get, "No, I am fine, Thanks." 
3) If it is only he and I then there is a much more personal connection (had him over the house for dinner and beers etc) so he is less likely to bag out at 2am. 
4) He has a full time job with a rotating retail schedule. With carpentry I schedule stuff where I need him, when I have him. Last week I didn't have him at all so I drove to Jerre's in PA, worked on my truck and framed/installed a new construction window. This week I have him two days so I am doing a commercial metal framing job while I have him. With snow, it is often after hours when he is not working and he has no problem working double and triple shifts to be with me and his full time.
5) I stay away from doing large sidewalk stuff (such as condos) like it was the plague. Nothing against folks who do, obviously. The #1 reason is because of sidewalk crews. You need a bunch of them and they are outside for hours and hours so it sucks even more. My shoveler will be outside for a 1/2 hour or 45 minutes then hang in the truck for an hour (still getting $$). I have one commercial lot with no sidewalks. He will get out of the truck and open the 3 gates, then spend 1.5 hours in the truck with me. Gates are a PITA to open in deep snow so its worth it to me and he rides in comfort (heated leather) while getting paid.
There have been times when I put a shoveler (obviously a trusted/trained one) behind the wheel of a backup truck and I pay them accordingly for the increased care/responsibility.
So my plowing business is very different from a lot of others. It is small enough where some things are easier to manage.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Driver gets 30.00, and I cover meals also.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

chevyhauler;2091749 said:


> Not at all, but there are a few things to keep in mind.
> 1) My shoveler is my helper with carpentry so he typically sees hammer swinging work besides snow in the winter.
> 2) He really really likes being outside in the snow. Often he will be done with the sidewalks while I am still plowing and he will just stand there and watch me plow. I will pull over and ask if he wants to jump in and I will often get, "No, I am fine, Thanks."
> 3) If it is only he and I then there is a much more personal connection (had him over the house for dinner and beers etc) so he is less likely to bag out at 2am.
> ...


When I saw $12 I assumed it was for guys in a sidewalk crew. I didn't think of someone driving with you. It sounds like he has it pretty good, and gets to sit as much as he works. I was thinking it was someone who would be stuck outside shoveling for hours on end.


----------

